# I removed a registry value; can someone help me restore it?



## Shady Coatrack (Nov 18, 2007)

I foolishly erased the "IsShortcut" key from HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile. I need to restore it now, as it's broken the "Pin to Taskbar" functionality. Can I just add a new DWORD? What would I need to input exactly to restore it?

A dumb mistake, I know. I'm hoping someone can help me out.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, do a system restore point before doing this. Copy and paste all below (in code box) to notepad then save as, call it Lnk.reg and save to desktop. Locate the saved file and double click to merge into registry. Restart to take effect. 

( I assume you have Vista or Seven)


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile]
@="Shortcut"
"EditFlags"=dword:00000001
"FriendlyTypeName"="@shell32.dll,-4153"
"IsShortcut"=""
"NeverShowExt"=""
```


----------



## Shady Coatrack (Nov 18, 2007)

Since doing that, I can't get any applications to open at all. Doubleclicking desktop icons does nothing, taskbar icons says "the item has been relocated or moved", and start menu/search shortcuts, like Control Panel, say "Windows needs to know what you want to do with this LNK" file. 

oops


----------



## Shady Coatrack (Nov 18, 2007)

Just to clarify: at first, the problem was that I couldn't pin items to the taskbar.

The problem now is: no icons display (just the default white page icon), no icons work -- can't start Control Panel, or use my desktop icons, or anything. 

This is on Windows 7 Home Premium.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, there is a lesson here for anybody poking about in the registry I have just wiped some necessary entries from your registry My Bad. Now I am an expert and I got it wrong. Copy and paste ALL below into notepad save it to desktop call it Lnk.reg locate the saved file and double click to merge into registry This will fix the problem... sorry (remember we always have system restore)



```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile]
@="Shortcut"
"EditFlags"=dword:00000001
"FriendlyTypeName"="@shell32.dll,-4153"
"IsShortcut"=""
"NeverShowExt"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\CLSID]
@="{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Offline Files]
@="{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\OpenContainingFolderMenu]
@="{37ea3a21-7493-4208-a011-7f9ea79ce9f5}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\DropHandler]
@="{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\IconHandler]
@="{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\ShimLayer Property Page]
@="{513D916F-2A8E-4F51-AEAB-0CBC76FB1AF8}"
```
To anyone interested what I did was remove the relevant key with the - command then FORGOT about the sub keys which were removed so the above additional entries restore the sub keys... You have to be careful poking about in the registry.


----------

